# Java-Applet Steuerung IO Karte am Drucker-Port



## schurein (12. Feb 2009)

nach Tagen der googelei, habe ich feststellen müssen, dass mein Problem am "einfachsten" nur mit Hilfe von Java zu lösen ist 

Hier "mein Problem" :

ich suche eine Möglichkeit aus einer HTML-Seite heraus mit 4 Buttons eine Antennenumschaltung auszuführen.
Die Hardware ist fertig, die Relaiskarte ( 8 IO) von Pollin zusammengelötet . Alles rennt. Elektronik/Hf-Technik ist mir "angeboren", NUR KEINE Ahnung von Programmierung unter Java :-(. 

An dem Ausgang der IO-Karte hängen drei NC/NO Koaxial-Relais die ich gerne über meine Webseite steuern möchte.

Schaltzustand der Koaxrelais:

1. Schaltzustand: alle Relais Off : Antenne 1
2. Schaltzustand: Relais 1 On    : Antenne 2
3. Schaltzusatnd: Relais 1 On und Relais 2 On : Antenne 3
4, Schaltzustand: Relais 1 On und Relais 3 On : Antenne 4

Die Buttons sollten sinnvollerweise  entsprechend der eingeschalteten Antenne die Farbe ändern.

Bei Umschalten auf die jeweils andere Antenne sollte immer der Schaltzustand 1 durchlaufen werden, um einen definierten Schaltzustand sicherzustellen.

Wie gesagt, dazu habe ich eine 8 Kanal IO-Karte am Druckerport hängen, die die Umschaltung bewerkstelligen soll..

Jetzt mein eigentliches Problem: Ich habe von JAVA-Programierung absolut keine Ahnung! Hat irgend jemand da schon mal "etwas vorbereitet"??? Ich möchte das eventuell vorhandene Rad nicht neu erfinden und dass auch noch ohne jegliche Java-Kenntnisse...


Über produktive Antworten würde ich mich freuen

Michael


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

Du hast doch sicher die Hardware an einem Rechner hängen und willst doch die Webseite von einem anderen Rechner aus aufrufen, oder? In dem Fall würde ich das Problem (wenn es einfach sein soll) über ein CGI-Binary lösen. Zugriff auf den parallelen Port aus Java heraus ist zwar möglich aber nicht trivial, da würde ich eher zu C++ greifen.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand besser damit aus, mit Webanwendungen hab ich meist nix zu tun...

Viel Erfolg!
Ebenius


----------



## schurein (12. Feb 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast doch sicher die Hardware an einem Rechner hängen und willst doch die Webseite von einem anderen Rechner aus aufrufen, oder?



NEIN!
ALLES (webserver/server für den Tuner/Wetterstation/FTP-Server) rennt auf EIN und DEMSELBEN Rechner...wenn er schon 24 Std am Tag rennt, dann soll er auch für die Stromkosten etwas tun  :lol: 
Michael


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

schurein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]NEIN!
> ALLES (webserver/server für den Tuner/Wetterstation/FTP-Server) rennt auf EIN und DEMSELBEN Rechner...wenn er schon 24 Std am Tag rennt, dann soll er auch für die Stromkosten etwas tun  :lol:
> Michael


Hmm. Lies das hier doch nochmal:



			
				Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast doch sicher die Hardware an einem Rechner hängen und willst doch die Webseite *von einem anderen Rechner aus aufrufen*, oder?



Ebenius


----------



## schurein (13. Feb 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Ebenius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

